# savannah being crazy...all of a sudden?



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Alright as some of you may know i got a savannah monitor around a month and half ago. He is very healthy and has grown about 3-3.5" since i got him ( he is around 8" now with tail). Well i did noit handle him yesterday which was the first time in about a month sence i had him. Today i went to take him out and he went crazy, like he did not no me. Hissing like crazy, tail whipping even bit me once ( his teeth are starting to grow in to







) So i was wondering why he is acting like this all of a sudden? He is starting to shed, could that be why? This was the exact thing i was trying to avoid and he has been doing great....up until now


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

it could have all been in the approach of the lizard, how you went to pick him/her up. maybe you had a smell of something on your hands that he interpreted as food, or a predators smell. i no from experience with the snakes that ive owned/own when they shed they become a bit more angry but that could differ from lizard/snake.

those are all guesses but similar things happen to me with my animals, but they get over it. just my .02


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

the best bet man is to pick him up when hes cold untill he gets used to you 
like in the morning befor the lights come on ...that tends to mellow him out,,


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Matty125 said:


> Alright as some of you may know i got a savannah monitor around a month and half ago. He is very healthy and has grown about 3-3.5" since i got him ( he is around 8" now with tail). Well i did noit handle him yesterday which was the first time in about a month sence i had him. Today i went to take him out and he went crazy, like he did not no me. Hissing like crazy, tail whipping even bit me once ( his teeth are starting to grow in to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the sheding is likely the issue. Is this his first shed sence you've had him? Snakes/lizards all have there own temperments, and some react worse to shedding than others. I use to have a snake that would try to bite your head of if you messed with it anytime close to shedding time. But was completely friendly otherwise.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Jayson745 said:


> Alright as some of you may know i got a savannah monitor around a month and half ago. He is very healthy and has grown about 3-3.5" since i got him ( he is around 8" now with tail). Well i did noit handle him yesterday which was the first time in about a month sence i had him. Today i went to take him out and he went crazy, like he did not no me. Hissing like crazy, tail whipping even bit me once ( his teeth are starting to grow in to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the sheding is likely the issue. Is this his first shed sence you've had him? Snakes/lizards all have there own temperments, and some react worse to shedding than others. I use to have a snake that would try to bite your head of if you messed with it anytime close to shedding time. But was completely friendly otherwise.
[/quote]
well i got him him right when he was finishing a shed...he was agressive then too but i thought it was cause he wasnt used to me. Oh cueball i will try that, thnx. As for me smelling of food right after he bite me i checked and i did not smell like ne thing. Thnx for alll the help everyone.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

snakes/lizards will act completely different when in shed- if hes doing it a while after than hes just got some attitude(which would also be normal)


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

hey man i pick mine up every day finaly she stoped to try to get away! and i am havin a litle problem my self she has not been eatin as much as she used to won't eat everyday only 1 meal worm every 3 day's and won't eat sea food any more! i am thinkin she ate somthin the is stuck or somthin but i am worried it take a wil to get her to eat one meal worm! but here is my idea in what it is!

i found out havin meal worms the start off as worms and turn to a cocone then a bettel well a cocone hs sharp spikes on the side and i think one in the tank went to a cocone stage and might hace cut her in the trough and she doesn't want to eat because it hurt's! so how long you think this could go on for?


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

hey i just found somthin mine could not eat fast enoght smelts mine ran to get it and the smelt was almost al long as she was so i though she was gona break it up nooo! she ate the whole think i though she was dead at one point i watcher the whole tim thinkin hold crap she doin it well i can tell you thay love it!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

!sparky! said:


> hey i just found somthin mine could not eat fast enoght smelts mine ran to get it and the smelt was almost al long as she was so i though she was gona break it up nooo! she ate the whole think i though she was dead at one point i watcher the whole tim thinkin hold crap she doin it well i can tell you thay love it!


Good to hear man...mine also had some odd problems with his diet...he hates every kind of worm but loves crickets and pinky's. As for the problem in your monitors stomach i really dont no what can be causing that...remember that monitors do tend to fast for extended periods. Mine went without food for 3 days once.

Oh and my monitor has calmed down alot over the past day even though he is still shedding, i guess i overreacted a bit. Thnx everybody.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

sounds like normal behavior to me-


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

kinda wondering the smelt she ate yesterday is still in her isin't it gona go bad? like she is still fat! could it go bad in her stomac?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

!sparky! said:


> kinda wondering the smelt she ate yesterday is still in her isin't it gona go bad? like she is still fat! could it go bad in her stomac?


meat can go bad in a matter of hours, yet it takes about a day to digest a double cheese. So no, thats not something to worry about.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

Jayson745 said:


> kinda wondering the smelt she ate yesterday is still in her isin't it gona go bad? like she is still fat! could it go bad in her stomac?


meat can go bad in a matter of hours, yet it takes about a day to digest a double cheese. So no, thats not something to worry about.
[/quote]

just wondering because when i looked at her this morning she was a very gray colure but now seem's to be fine just hought tha could be the cause!


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

hey i found out why seh was so fat it's because she doesin't want to crap in her tank because i took her out side and she craped there so that may be why she crap's on my floor when i let her run and why her tank doesin't get dirty quick it's because she doesin't want to smell it in her house!..this is awsome!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

If you add a decient sized yet shallow water dish, alot of lizards like to go in or around the water. Just so you dont have to "walk" your savannah all the time


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya i got a plastic dish 15 by 12 inchs he poops in that once a week or so ,, its like his litter box,,,


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

yo don't add the water dish i do have one and it just costed me alot i just found mold in the tank i just started to get sick two day's ago but the mosture from the water dish is to much!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

your running sentences are tough to read^


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

yo! don't add the water dish! i do have one and it just costed me alot i just found mold in the tank! i just started to get sick two day's ago but the mosture from the water dish is to much!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

you got sick?


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

well i got ill but don't worry i got it all cleaned up! just worried because my lizard has not been eating!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

well uh my monitor goes in his water all the time.., savannahs love to soke and crap in their water...well at least mine does.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

heres a few shots of my nasty boy wile he was eatin a baby pigeon chick

*****your gonna love this you pigeon haters...!***lol

heres my 3 and a half footer on his cage chowin on a chick... 
you well find once thay get over 2 feet long thay get more dopyer.. just show it whos boss and dont be frightin of him lashin his tail and um shure he well get over it,,


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

notice P FURY in the reflection of my oscars tank,,ha um addicted,,,,,

mom got her big finger in the pic i noticed thats why i had such a pissed off look on my face


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

savanha moniter care sheet

here check this out i learned alittle off it myself


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

take a video of him eatin! that will be sweet!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i tryed tonight but it didnt work out *POOR LIGHTING* mabe tomarrow ill find a smaller chick that he can just gulp down,, that baby pigeon kinda took him to long for a good lookin video

chicken chick is on the list for tomarrow


----------

